# Avengers: Endgame - Neuer Trailer zeigt langerwartetes Wiedersehen



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame - Neuer Trailer zeigt langerwartetes Wiedersehen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Neuer Trailer zeigt langerwartetes Wiedersehen*


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. April 2019)

Ich Freu mich unwahrscheinlich auf den Film 

Leider gibt's bei mir in der nähe nicht ne Art Vorpremiere oder filmmarathon aller avengers Teile..... Sonst haett ich mir das gegeben


----------



## Asuramaru (3. April 2019)

Ohh bin ich heiß drauf,182min wird der gehen.Das wird eine Bombastische Schlacht werden ohhhhh bitte lass die zeit bis zum Film schnell umsein 

Popcorn,Cola,Copcorn,Cola ohne Ende


----------



## Holindarn (3. April 2019)

Ooooooh maaan, bin so gehyped, hab mir schon die Karten im Cineplex gekauft, 00:01 Uhr am 24.04. gehts los


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2019)

Natürlich ein Pflicht-Kinobesuch!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. April 2019)

Karten auch direkt für die Mitternachtspremiere besorgt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2019)

Junior und ich freuen uns schon.


----------



## Asuramaru (3. April 2019)

Es gibt soviele verschiedene Theorien,darüber wie es ausgehen könnte,aber 4 davon finde ich sehr Interessant,weil sie alle gemeinsam Sinn ergeben könnten.

Theorie 1: Die Avengers sind seit Age of Ultron in einer Zeitschleife! [ENDGAME THEORIE]
YouTube

Theorie 2: Reist Captain America zurück?! [ENDGAME THEORIE]
YouTube

Theorie 3: GALACTUS: Der wahre Grund für den Snap? [ENDGAME THEORIE]
YouTube

Theorie 4: Thanos hat das Universum vor den Avengers gerettet! [ENDGAME THEORIE]
YouTube

Alle 4 Theorien könnten gemeinsam wirklich Sinn ergeben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l52J0Tntpac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bei 0:50min ist jemand mit einen Roten Umhang zu sehen,aber Thor benutzt keinen Umhang mehr,dann kann es nur Vision sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. April 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Machst leider den selben Fehler wie so viele bei der Analyse. Du darfst nicht vergessen, das hier höchstwahrscheinlich völlig andere Avengers aus einer anderen Zeit/Dimension vor Thanos stehen werden.
Siehe beispielsweise die Szene im Schiff der Guardians bei 0:36 min, sieht man Black Widow erneut mit Blonden Haaren anstatt mit Roten wie zuvor im Trailer. Oder auch Tony jung (dunkle Haare) und alt (graue Haare).
Davon ab, kann man sich eh nicht mehr auf die Trailerinhalte verlassen, soviel wie da mittlerweile rumgefakt wird. Gut möglich, das hier einfach bloß der rote Umhang eingefügt wurde. Von wegen da kämpfen wieder die 3 "Urgesteine" des MCUs gemeinsam. Siehe Suit Szene im letzten Trailer.


----------



## Holindarn (3. April 2019)

könnte auch Strange sein


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. April 2019)

Oder Superman aus dem DC Universum hilft einfach mal aus. 
Also das könnte man wirklich ewig spinnen. Ich bin mir schon fast sicher das diese Szene so überhaupt nicht erst im Film vorkommen wird und wenn dann sicherlich abgeändert. (Siehe Thanos Steine im Infinity Trailer bzw Shots von Ihm die gar nicht erst vorkamen)


----------



## Asuramaru (4. April 2019)

SAtimmt,die Russo Brüder Faken oft in ihren Trailern,hatte ich vergessen aber das regt die Fantasy sehr an zu Spekulieren und geichzeitig Verrrät es nicht viel über den Inhalt des Films.

Thor ist in den Trailern verdammt ruhig und so Beobachtent,er wirkt nicht gelassen aber so anders,in seinem Kopf geht viel vor.


----------

